# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Avis sur la "fiabilit" d'un auteur

## Chris@Xerox

Bonjour,

Pour un travail acadmique, je suis en train de lire "NET-PROFILING : analyse comportementale des cybercriminels" de Nadine TOUZEAU.

En me renseignant sur l'auteur, je n'ai pas trouv grand chose. Hormis qu'elle fait elle-mme beaucoup de publicit pour son compte, qu'elle n'a crit aucun autre livre et une obscure affaire de chantage dans les Landes. Mme la personne qui a fait la prface de son livre a eu des problme avec la justice.

Bref, je me demandais si vous aviez des avis concernant la "valeur" de cet ouvrage et la "reconnaissance" de l'auteur par des experts reconnus.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Invit

Y a un proverbe qubcois qui dit :  poser la question, c'est y rpondre ...

Je pense que tu as la rponse dans la prsentation que tu as faite de cette personne  :;):

----------


## escartefigue

https://www.larep.fr/orleans-45000/a...uerie_1864877/

----------


## Chris@Xerox

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos rponses.

En effet, ces dboires judiciaires ne me mettent pas en confiance concernant cet ouvrage. Auriez-vous d'autres rfrences "fiables" sur le mme sujet que ce livre ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## Drasty

Bonsoir. Gnralement, je m'informe sur l'auteur avant de lire un bouquin alors que dire de rajouter son nom  sa bibliographie, c'est pour a qu'il faut prendre ses gardes dans a.

----------


## Chris@Xerox

Bonjour,

Aprs avoir pris avis auprs de plusieurs profs, il semblerait que cet ouvrage est tout  fait valable.

Merci.

----------


## droggo

Bonjour,



> Bonjour,
> 
> Aprs avoir pris avis auprs de plusieurs profs, il semblerait que cet ouvrage est tout  fait valable.
> 
> Merci.


Encore faut-il tre sr de ceux-l, et au vu de ton premier message, j'ai un doute systmatique.

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Chris@Xerox

Bonjour,

Non, pas dinquitude de se ct l. Jai eu quelques tnors en la matire.  ::ccool::

----------

